# Blood in Poop - HELP!



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Does she have a fever? 
How often is she being vaccinated and what is her vaccination status?


Disclaimer: Not vet advice, I'm not a vet. I wouldn't do a diet change within a few days of vaccines.

If this was my girl, under same circumstances, based on info in this message, I would:
1) start her on some acidophyllus, make sure she has very ample water to drink, but no more food until vet says okay
2) have the vet do a snap test for parvo (my guess is that it's a bit of GI irritation from the new food--but parvo in pups can be rapidly fatal, worth the cost of a snap test to rule it out)
3) has she been tested for worms? if not, might want to have this done
4) Take a stool sample to the vet if one is available


Well wishes!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a thought... could be coccidia. My puppy was fine for a few days after I brough her home and then started having seriously loose poops one with blood - I freaked! The vet confirmed that she had coccidia. I called her breeder who thought it was not possible and never had that problem (I believe her too, she is really great). She then called me back a few days later to let me know two other pups in the litter had it as well. I guess it is extremely easy for the Mom to pass on and never even shows up in adults most of the time. Puppies just don't have the resistance they need to fight it yet. We put her on meds and she was fine. 
I'm not a vet, but hopefully a stool sample shows something simple. You are getting her to the vet right away and doing the right thing. Let us know what they say. I'll be thinking of you and your little girl.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you guys for your quick replies:

The vet examined Dolly:

No Fever
Mild Dehydration
Bright and alert
No distention or palpable abnormalities or sign of pain response to palpation

I did save her last stool and it looked clear for parasites, but she said it had a significant overgrowth of Clostridium. They did a smear and a float.

The vet brought in water and she drank. So, the vet said that as long as she is drinking lots of fluids that she should be fine.

She prescribed, 3 days on a bland diet (boiled chicken and rice), one week of metrinidazole (GI Abx) and probiotics twice daily.

Thanks for your feedback and support!

I am glad that it seems to be something can be easily resolved!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like a good vet report. I'm sure you're relieved.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PHEW! That must be an enormous relief!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Great news! They sure can give us a scare!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This exact thing happened to Cairo when I brought him home. I'm pretty anti-vet, so I took care of it myself.

I opened a capsule of Fishmox (amoxicillin, same stuff vets give you) and sprinkled a tiny bit over boiled hamburger and white rice, mixed with a bit of water for hydration. I also sprinkled probiotics and digestive enzymes.

Fish Mox Forte (Amoxicillin) 500mg (100 capsules)

Stool firmed up in two days, I started adding crushed bits of kibble, he's doing great now on day 5. 

ETA: I didn't take him to the vet because he wasn't displaying any other symptoms of Parvo.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ah, puppies. Always a roller coaster ride. I'm glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Mack had the same problem when we brought him home, diarrhea with blood, i suspect a sudden change of food caused it, but the blood cleared up in a few days after i dewormed him too, since his tummy seemed a bit bloaty that time.


----------

